# Using canned cheese sauce instead of shredded cheese.



## jtnippon

Ok, first off, please try not to laugh, or get angry.

I'm just experimenting here.

History: I'm all about trying new things. I've used imitation shredded, squeeze cheese in shelf-stable squirt bottles, and made my own dry mix from dehydrated butter powder, nonfat dry milk, flour, dehydrated cheddar cheese powder, onion powder, and even used velveeta in all sorts of things from casseroles to mac and cheese to grilled cheese sandwiches. All work, obviously the tastes vary, but they all melt, and all brown under a broiler.

The question: I was walking through BJ's today and saw a huge 100+ oz can of prepared cheddar cheese sauce that restaraunts use. Can I use this for things I might use shredded cheddar cheese on? Like Chicken divan, mac and cheese casserole, and other various things? I mean obviously it'd make a good dip or to spread of steak and cheese/roast beef sandwiches but I wanted to know if it might work in other ways too. Just a thought.

Thanks for looking and hopefully, responding.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Sure you can use this kind of cheese but I think you really need to explore other cheeses like real cheese swiss,provolone,blue cheese all the cheddars etc just some you can find locally.And then go further and learn some of the cheeses from other countries.If you like cheese these will blow your mind Im not kidding you will find some that will take you straight to heaven.They are so,so good.Unique Gourmet Gift Baskets, Cheese, Specialty Food, Cheese Gifts: igourmet
check out this site you will see just what exists in the cheese world be sure to check out descriptions.


----------



## keltin

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Sure you can use this kind of cheese but I think you really need to explore other cheeses like real cheese swiss,provolone,blue cheese all the cheddars etc.And then go further and learn some of the cheeses from other countries.If you like cheese these will blow your mind Im not kidding you will find some that will take you straight to heaven.They are so,so good.Unique Gourmet Gift Baskets, Cheese, Specialty Food, Cheese Gifts: igourmet
> check out this site you will see just what exists in the cheese world be sure to check out descriptions.


 
Ok, here’s a question, if you want to use real cheese, but want a cheesy sauce like “Cheese Whiz”, what would you do?

Last night, I was at the local store, and they were closing, so I had very little time. I wanted broccoli and cheese. I was looking at the block and shredded cheese, and I was thinking of doing that when they started cutting the lights out on me, so I grabbed cheese whiz and made a dash to the check out counter.

In the past, I’ve started a small pot with butter and added cheese and milk and slowly brought it to heat to melt it in order to make a cheese sauce. It was ok, but often I’d get lumps. 

So, how do you make a perfectly creamy cheese sauce every time from real cheese?


----------



## jpmcgrew

keltin said:
			
		

> Ok, here’s a question, if you want to use real cheese, but want a cheesy sauce like “Cheese Whiz”, what would you do?
> 
> Last night, I was at the local store, and they were closing, so I had very little time. I wanted broccoli and cheese. I was looking at the block and shredded cheese, and I was thinking of doing that when they started cutting the lights out on me, so I grabbed cheese whiz and made a dash to the check out counter.
> 
> In the past, I’ve started a small pot with butter and added cheese and milk and slowly brought it to heat to melt it in order to make a cheese sauce. It was ok, but often I’d get lumps.
> 
> So, how do you make a perfectly creamy cheese sauce every time from real cheese?


Well first you make a bechamel sauce (white sauce)then add the cheese of your choice slowly make sure your sauce is not too hot plus maybe a bit of white wine then it becomes a Mornay sauce.(cheese sauce)Its better to grate cheese before hand, it melts better into sauce.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

i worked at a pizza place years ago and they used cheese in a can, i believe it was cheddar, we had to add 2-3 cups of milk to it, dont ask why, but it was pretty good.  I often saw waitresses using it to cover broccoli.  It was also served on their famous mountain of fries.
Personally, I would do a Mornay, but if you must use canned cheese, I suggest adding a few cups of  milk so its a little creamier.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Question is - what the heck are you going to do with all that leftover canned cheese sauce (not to mention what the heck is in it!!).  I'd nix buying the industrial size/brand of cheese sauce & make your own to order.

First off, you don't have to buy pricy cheddar to make a basic generic cheese sauce. Go to your local grocer & buy a block of the store brand of sharp cheddar. Grate a couple of cups of it on the large side of a box grater.

For a basic cup & a half or so of sauce, melt 1 tablespoon of butter & then add 1 tablespoon of flour & stir for a minute or so to allow the flour to cook but NOT brown. Then slowly add one of cup of milk, while raising the heat & stirring constantly. As the sauce begins to thicken, start adding your grated cheddar cheese a half-handful at a time, stirring & tasting until the sauce reaches the cheeziness & thickness you want. 

And there you go.

Same sauce can be made with any cheese you desire - swiss, gruyere, blue, whatever.

For larger amounts - just double the basic sauce ingredients - 2 tablespoons of butter, 2 tablespoons of flour, 2 cups of milk, etc., etc.

In addition, if you want a thinner sauce, just stir in more milk after the sauce begins to thicken.


----------



## YT2095

when I first saw this thread title with Canned Cheese I thought Army Ration packs 

after reading then Yes Buy some! use it, it`ll be great for dips and alsorts too 
if I`de have been there there would have been 80 left


----------



## Caine

You could always take Iron Chef's kobi beef, slice it thin, and use the canned cheese to make Pat Olivieri stye Philly Cheesesteaks.


----------



## mudbug

he's gonna get you for that one, Caine.


----------



## GotGarlic

My dr. wants me to gain weight (don't say you want that problem - you don't want what comes with it!), so I've been snacking on tortilla chips with Tostitos salsa con queso (sauce with cheese) in a jar; it has little pieces of jalapeno peppers in it - I like it a lot (too much, sometimes). I've thought it would make a good, easy sauce for nachos. I don't have a lot of confidence when it comes to making sauces - not sure why, I guess I need to practice


----------



## justplainbill

To my taste it makes for a subpar cheeseburger.  Cripes, how lazy can you get?


----------



## jpmcgrew

Alot of places here and people including me dont use a cheese sauce on nachos we just put a bunch of shredded cheese in layers straight on top of tortilla chips with what ever else you want like beans,or beef or chicken,jalpenos or green chili pop in oven till melted really good and then have salsa,guacamole and sourcream on the side as a dip.So,so very good.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> For a basic cup & a half or so of sauce, melt 1 tablespoon of butter & then add 1 tablespoon of flour & stir for a minute or so to allow the flour to cook but NOT brown. Then slowly add one of cup of milk, while raising the heat & stirring constantly. As the sauce begins to thicken, start adding your grated cheddar cheese a half-handful at a time, stirring & tasting until the sauce reaches the cheeziness & thickness you want.
> 
> And there you go.
> 
> Same sauce can be made with any cheese you desire - swiss, gruyere, blue, whatever.
> 
> For larger amounts - just double the basic sauce ingredients - 2 tablespoons of butter, 2 tablespoons of flour, 2 cups of milk, etc., etc.
> 
> In addition, if you want a thinner sauce, just stir in more milk after the sauce begins to thicken.


Thanks so much, Breezy and jpmcgrew. I just happened to read this thread today and then tonight, the kids wanted broccoli with dinner. One mentioned he wanted to sprinkle some shredded cheese on his and then I remembered this thread. Your instructions and descriptions were so clear that I actually made my first cheese sauce tonight and it was spectacular! Woo Hoo!!! There was no broccoli left! The 4 year old ate all of his and asked for more! I'm telling you, for a minute there I felt like Julia Child.
Terry


----------



## john123

I am highly impressed about your interest and experimenting nature. Even I would like to join you in this experiment. I can gift you a packet of cheese gift,with that you can divert your cooking art furthermore.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Glad it worked so well for you Fisher's Mom!

Another tip - if you ever want to make a "cheese sauce" for say, plain baked or grilled chicken breasts, etc., etc., & don't want it so "milky", you can sub in chicken broth for part or all of the milk.

Experiment - it's what makes cooking fun.  And unless you're using truffles, lobster, or some other uber-pricey ingredient, what do you have to lose if something doesn't work out?  

That's the way I look at it anyway.


----------

